# Driving for UberX



## AlexG (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello All Uber Drivers,

I am approved for Uber and I am planning to buy a reliable car to give a try as an UberX driver. I am looking at buying a used Nissan Versa hatchback or a Honda Fit, which one would you recommend? Better yet which car would you recommend in this category? I am open to all suggestions. 

Cheers


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

AlexG said:


> Hello All Uber Drivers,
> 
> I am approved for Uber and I am planning to buy a reliable car to give a try as an UberX driver. I am looking at buying a used Nissan Versa hatchback or a Honda Fit, which one would you recommend? Better yet which car would you recommend in this category? I am open to all suggestions.
> 
> Cheers


Neither one. I am serious. But a 2007 Prius with around 120K mile under 8K. You will be putting a lot of miles on it. In 2 years it will eb 220K, sell it for 4K and buy another Prius for 8K, repeat if the rest of the United states has not become 100% UberX drivers and if you still have passengers.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I would buy somehting like this: http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/ctd/4759520043.html

This is just an idea. You get 51 MPG using regular gas. Helps with the very thin profit margin (assuming you will have one with this stupid rate cuts and short trips).

Leather seats will help you quickly clean up the car every day.

Best of luck!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

As UberxTampa said.

Prius all the way.

I would however spend the bit extra for the Gen3 version from late 09 onwards.

The 1.8 engine and hybrid system is better and more economical than the 1.5.

And to be honest so many Prius are hitting huge mileages doing Taxi and Private Hire work that i would be looking to keep one till closer to 300k.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

dont spend the extra, just get the cheapest prius, try uber, if it works for you, then upgrade


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> dont spend the extra, just get the cheapest prius, try uber, if it works for you, then upgrade


I agree. A 2005 Prius can be as low as 4k.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Do not buy a car! Uber is not reliable source of income!!!


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

Find a lease takeover deal in which the original lessee is way under on the mileage allowance relating to the remaining term.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

Greg said:


> Do not buy a car! Uber is not reliable source of income!!!


Exactly right! Just look back at what earnings were 8 months ago, or 1 year ago. Now compare that to today where mileage pay went down, phone went from free to $40. a month. Uber is NOT the kind of company I would go into debt for..no way in hell. My car has 200k, looks great, drives well, but I'm not going to be buying a replacement with Uber in mind. I'm down to 20 hours a week and reality is that I use it just to get away from my other part time jobs.

A ride like I got pinged for yesterday was telling: the pax is 9 miles away from me, 5pm traffic, and wants a ride that is 4 miles from pickup?? Fark no. I should have never answered and since I did not know how to cancel after accepting, I just shut off the phone. About 20 minutes later, guy calls my personal phone and asks if I'm close..whoops. I told him that the phone was having problems and for him to try someone else. Yes I know, not the correct way to cancel, but that $6. fare would have cost me driving way too many miles in bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

For future reference i think the cancel button is now in the info page along with rider name and Uber pax contact no


----------

